# Do single RBPs spawn and lay eggs?



## RedBellyDave (Aug 26, 2006)

Don't know. Fish could just be getting old or sick. RBP hasn't eaten in a couple of weeks but look fat. Has been digging in gravel in front of power head at bottom of tank. Other possibilites are bad food. I went ahead and fed freezerburn pollock fillet. Could be age of fish, 25+ years. Fish has never laid eggs before, just though behavior was odd and I am concerned. PH6.8 No ammonia, Nitrates were at about 40 ppm. I have cleaned gravel and changed about 20 percent of water since this test.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Piranha Breeding Forum*_


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

he can't spawn (breed) because he's alone... but theoretically i suppose a female could lay eggs- i mean my female cichlid laid eggs by herself but they weren't fertilized.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

if your fish is 25+...you have the oldest red on the board....make a thread about his journey through life....lol


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Yea I want to see a pic!!

That is much older than any other P on here that I have heard.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes congrats on maintaining her for that long! Hope shes allright


----------



## RedBellyDave (Aug 26, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> if your fish is 25+...you have the oldest red on the board....make a thread about his journey through life....lol


Yeah, I know. Trying not to loose my status... Here is one pic. You might check my other posts last August when I first joined this forum. I will ask my question again since it was moved to breeding. Guess I was in denile that something may be more seriously wrong. Still not eating, but looking better...


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

i would cut feeding down on that bad boy

looks a little chunky to me

thining him out a bit might do the trick,.


----------



## RedBellyDave (Aug 26, 2006)

Inflade said:


> i would cut feeding down on that bad boy
> 
> looks a little chunky to me
> 
> thining him out a bit might do the trick,.


That's my point. Hasn't eatin in 2 weeks but still looks fat. Thinking that something else is going on to cause him to be bloated. I do not remember him being that fat that last time he was fed.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I dont think it looks like over feeding, especially since it has been a while. Her/his stomach looks bloated? What is that string looking thing hanging from thier gill? So thats what a 25 year old P looks like? Looks big, what about 12-14"? Try to give big water changes, never hurts. Hope your fish lives much longer!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

bloating may be a sign of dropsy......also looks like it has some gill curl.....treat with salt and melafix right away....then make a post in disease and paraites. Looks very sick to me.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Yea that P doesnt look too happy. That gill curl and bloating doesnt look cool. hook him up with some P drugs. Good luck!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> bloating may be a sign of dropsy......also looks like it has some gill curl.....treat with salt and melafix right away....*then make a post in disease and paraites. Looks very sick to me.*


Click Here!


----------



## RedBellyDave (Aug 26, 2006)

OK going to get salt and melafix. Swimming is very weak today. Hope that I am not too late. Post amount to treat for 55 gallon.

Thanks!!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

RedBellyDave said:


> OK going to get salt and melafix. Swimming is very weak today. Hope that I am not too late. Post amount to treat for 55 gallon.
> 
> Thanks!!!


The directions will be right on the bottle.


----------



## kona69 (Apr 13, 2007)

how is he now?


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

any changes?


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

yeah how is he doing man looks pretty sick but looks amazing congrats for owning the oldest piranha on p-furry and good luck with your fish


----------



## rone (Jul 10, 2006)

he aint layin eggs... he dying.... congrats on keepin one rbp for that long


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

that is one old looking p... Hope the p gets better


----------



## Noel2896 (Aug 30, 2006)

that is one gnarly senior citizen of a P - does he take afternoon naps and drive dangerously


----------

